# Postate i commenti qui...per favore (me  ne ero dimenticata)



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Facciamo così.
Chi ha la voglia di leggere tutta la "prefazione del libro" poi scrive qui, anzi..tolgo l'opzione commenti nelle pagine invisibili così non mi perdo nessun vostro consiglio e siamo tutti su unica pagina.

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

è uguale al blog


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3797 ha detto:
			
		

> è uguale al blog


.....
Ma è un complimento!!!!!!









Lo è vero?


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3795 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho fatto il preambolo su chiesa eccetera perchè lui è un medico ginecologo e volevo che subito si capisse chi era, cosa faceva e come la pensava senza doverne fare una descrizione poco per volta durante il libro.
> E' stata una scelta.
> Il punto è la differenza tra Gaia non giada e Matteo.
> Gaia esce dopo, perchè matteo E' il protagonista.
> ...


No, da lui non mi aspettavo una performance hot, me ne aspettavo una svogliata e anche leggermente sbrigativa, come mi aspetterei da uno che vede le donne mononeuroniche e come mezzo di trastullo per al max 6 ore.
Mentre lei si, mi sembra da performance hot (cazzo...una che segue il ginecologo...è da performance hot...).

Sono abituata a leggere anche romanzi dove il punto di vista cambia continuamente (uno dove addirittura era il lettore uno dei personaggi, l'assassino), ma questo non vuol dire che non ci siano descrizioni dei luoghi o che oltre al protagonista, gli altri personaggi non pensino. O_O

Non mi ha convinto nemmeno il tuo: Tu. Mi. Devi. Guardare (in stile blog). Se è in prima persona mi sarei aspettata, almeno un "Guardami." Oppure un "voglio che mi guardi mentre....".

Posta qualche altro capitolo che voglio vederci chiaro. Sempre se vuoi...


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3797 ha detto:
			
		

> è uguale al blog


Si, troppo per un romanzo d'amore.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3800 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, troppo per un romanzo d'amore.


Ma non è un classico romanzo d'amore.
Non potrebbe.
Hai mail letto la Collins?


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3801 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma non è un classico romanzo d'amore.
> Non potrebbe.
> Hai mail letto la Collins?


mmmm no, ma ho letto la higgins clark,  e. woodiwiss...poi vado su altri generi.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3802 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmm no, ma ho letto la higgins clark,  e. woodiwiss...poi vado su altri generi.


ok...la Collins è tutt'altro genere ma ho capito allora dalle tue osservazioni.

Altri capitoli?
No dai...che poi Maurizio di là si incazza perchè non può leggerli:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3803 ha detto:
			
		

> ok...la Collins è tutt'altro genere ma ho capito allora dalle tue osservazioni.
> 
> Altri capitoli?
> No dai...che poi Maurizio di là si incazza perchè non può leggerli:carneval:


Che hai capito?

La colllins...sarà mica come la Steel?? +Ho letto pure lei, ma preferisco altri generi sempre...


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3803 ha detto:
			
		

> ok...la Collins è tutt'altro genere ma ho capito allora dalle tue osservazioni.
> 
> Altri capitoli?
> No dai...che poi Maurizio di là si incazza perchè non può leggerli:carneval:


Eh si, ho bisogno di altri capitoli.

Ma per favoreeeee......ma chi se ne frega di maurizio!!! >.<
O vorresti dire che maurizio è più importante di me?????


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3805 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh si, ho bisogno di altri capitoli.
> 
> Ma per favoreeeee......ma chi se ne frega di maurizio!!! >.<
> O vorresti dire che maurizio è più importante di me?????


Maurizio non è nessuno!!!!
Mi vergogno un pò a mettere altri capitoli...cioè...allora tanto vale postarlo in segreto tutto e via.

Ma mi sembra...bah...se vuoi ti mando il file...
Non lo so...mi è venuta la timidite....


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

ma maurizio è ballerino?
ops , scusate


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3807 ha detto:
			
		

> ma maurizio è ballerino?
> ops , scusate


ma sai che ho avuto il dubbio?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Ho letto tutto e verso la fine sorridevo e mi piaceva 

Ma il mio commento segue un pò quello che ho scritto nella prima parte.

Gaia sei tu al tuo meglio.
Bellissimo vederla sul divano, laptop e biro fra i denti. Una delle descrizioni più belle.

Il problema è che pure Matteo sei tu, peggiorando il tuo peggio, immaginando come dovrebbe essere quel peggio peggiorato al maschile.

Ma uno pazzo della figa, sì, ha miriadi di donne, ma se le gusta piano. E non ha bisogno di trattare male le fighe che si prende. Ha una leggerezza che sì, può ferire le donne, ma proprio perchè è pazzo di figa in genere cerca di evitare.
Un misogino che le considera utili animali, non descrive una donna con profumo di aria fresca, erba, sole.
Un sensuale, che descrive le sensazioni che gli vengono da una donna come sole aria foglie etc, notando il ginocchio leggermente ossuto etc, non ha bisogno di schiacciare le donne che si fa sotto una tonnellata di maschilismo di bassa lega.

Senza contare la stranezza di questi sentimenti misti, uniti al lavoro che si è scelto.

Ok, lui mega buon partito attorniato da donnette in cerca di sistemazione, ok.
Ma che Gaia sia la prima donna tosta che incontra nella sua vita, bè. Uhm. Tirato.

Concludo: storia interessante, scritta come sai scrivere tu, bene, e il tuo stile dialogoso e con frasi scattanti mi piace davvero molto, ma con il grosso neo che -al momento- scusa, non mi sembri ancora in grado di parlare dal punto di vista di un uomo come Matteo.
Non sembri comprenderlo tu stessa, scrittrice.
Puoi riuscirci, studiando meglio cosa pensa, cosa vuole, cosa desidera, Matteo.

Lo so che tu pensi di comprendere benissimo l'animo maschile. Ma non sempre ho avuto la stessa tua impressione


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3806 ha detto:
			
		

> Maurizio non è nessuno!!!!
> Mi vergogno un pò a mettere altri capitoli...cioè...allora tanto vale postarlo in segreto tutto e via.
> 
> Ma mi sembra...bah...se vuoi ti mando il file...
> Non lo so...mi è venuta la timidite....


ok, mandami il file. Ti scrivo via pm il mio indirizzo di posta personale. 
Dai su, ma che timida...se mi mandi tutto, magari ti mando un mio scritto. :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Tebe,
visto che mi hai invitato ad unirmi ai tuoi amici del circolo dei poeti estinti, mi lancio in un paio di impressioni a caldo sui tre capitoli che ho letto.

Nella segreteria telefonica l'unico messaggio veramente importante sembra quello di Corrado, dal tono è sicuramente l'amante gay di Matteo, praticamente hai già svelato il finale... cerca di mascherare un po' la faccenda...

Hai fatto una sfagiolata di nomi che neanche l'elenco del telefono di Bergamo bassa... se non li associ a qualcosa, il lettore si perde e se non servono, tu perdi il lettore...

Lo stile è troppo americaneggiante e con tutti quei nomi italiani fa un effetto più straniante di certi quadri di de chirico e sembra di assistere a Natale a New York... unghie sulla lavagna...

I dialoghi sono tutti troppo brillanti, se non ci infili il minchione di turno il lettore medio non riesce ad identificarsi e ti droppa...

Il ginecologo è affetto evidentemente da priapismo e non se ne accorge, quindi deve avere anche lui una laurea di origine albanese, eppure pratica la professione senza uccidere o mutilare gravemente nessuno... difficile da credere...

E' bello, ricco, intelligente, medico ed eterosessuale (checchè ne dica Corrado) eppure non muore entro la fine della prefazione, tieni presente che sarà un problema portarti avanti per pagine e pagine un mostro del genere...

Le donne gliela danno subito e lui la accetta e le sfrutta, se si innamora di una e questa poi viene rapita dal Joker e lui accorre a salvarla sulla bat mobile, metti in preventivo di aver noie giudiziarie con la DC comics...

Cerca di usare un layout meno cuneiforme, rivedi un po' di spazi dopo gli apostrofi ed altre amenità che un editor di testi evoluto ti farà notare con simpatici bisciolini rossi posti sotto alle magagnette...

Per il resto, se fossi una donna, lo leggerei...

Brava!


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro;bt3816 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Tebe,
> visto che mi hai invitato ad unirmi ai tuoi amici del circolo dei poeti estinti, mi lancio in un paio di impressioni a caldo sui tre capitoli che ho letto.
> 
> Nella segreteria telefonica l'unico messaggio veramente importante sembra quello di Corrado, dal tono è sicuramente* l'amante gay di Matteo*, praticamente hai già svelato il finale... cerca di mascherare un po' la faccenda...
> ...


:rotfl:
Quoto sui nomi, l'avevo detto anche io! :condom:


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Premetto che non sono grande fan dei "romanzi", non quelli classici perlomeno.
E che non capisco nulla di letteratura erotica. Sul piano dell'erotismo, se funziona o non funziona, se la descrizione appaga o meno, dovresti seguire più le opinioni femminili. 



Tuttavia, dirò anch'io la mia. E saranno solo critiche, che tanto i complimenti servono a un cazzo. Questo è l'approccio che uso nel mio lavoro (anche verso me stesso) ed è l'unica cosa che porta risultati... Fidati. Starò attento, però, a non demolirti troppo. 


Ho letto solo il primo capitolo, un po' perché non ho molto tempo a disposizione in questo momento, ma anche perché, onestamente, da uomo, l'ho trovato noioso. E visto che queste idee ce le ho fresche volevo comunicartele subito, poi leggerò il resto...

L'incipit tanto per cominciare non mi piace molto.
Carina l'idea di tutti i messaggi in segreteria (più da film), ma è trita e ritrita. (Un po' mi ha ricordato la mia di segreteria, non tanto per i contenuti  ma per la quantità di gente che dice "Cazzo, ma non rispondi mai??" :mrgreen: ). Comunque...

Comincia, magari, ad attirare l'attenzione del lettore con la descrizione di un'azione o del personaggio, qualcosa che dia subito l'idea dell'argomento del libro. 
L'incipit è la cosa più importante, è come il primo sguardo, per capirci. Deve affascinare e far venir voglia di guardare ancora... capisci che intendo?

Inoltre ho avuto un po' l'impressione che tu ti identificassi troppo. Forse anche per questo più che la linea di un romanzo sembra un contenitore di pensieri sparsi... Un blog, ecco.

Il personaggio del dottore è ambiguo. Insomma, cerebralmente è uno stronzo e si comporta da stronzo ma poi ha tutta quella sensibilità descrittiva? Uhm, Non lo so, lui non mi convince. E' un po' finto, è un po' troppo Tebe. 
Sei sicura di voler continuare a parlare in prima persona? Potresti incarnare qualcun'altra, non necessariamente il protagonista, oppure potresti essere un narratore e basta. Così, da osservatore esterno, potresti permetterti di inserire il tuo punto di vista sulle cose, che non necessariamente dev'essere quello del dottore. Avresti molta più libertà di espressione, perché saresti super partes.

Altre cose che mi vengono in mente:

Troppi nomi concentrati in poco spazio, troppa gente, troppo poco romanzo e troppo copione di un film, i cazzo di apostrofi te li dimentichi sempre, i punti per "scandire" le parole non vanno bene. Le pause, nella scrittura 'ben fatta', vengono trasmesse diversamente al lettore. Non puoi dire: Io. Devo. Scopare. 
Rende bene l'idea nel web, rende bene l'idea al lettore che ti conosce, che immagina il tutto come un dialogo, uno scambio di battute. Una cosa più da film, ripeto. Ma è sintatticamente sbagliato. 


Per il momento basta così... Appena troverò il tempo leggerò anche il resto. Promesso! Tranne se mi dici che mi vuoi subito fuori dalle palle!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Salomè (26 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me ci sonno troppi personaggi con caratteri non ben delineati e non si capisce dove si vuole andare a parare.
Il protagonista mi sta un po' sulle palle, ma forse è proprio per questo che sono invogliata a leggerlo. Poi ancora dialoghi troppo lunghi.e.pieni.di.punti.(anch'io ho questo difetto :singleeye: )
Per il resto...ormai potrei riconoscere un tuo scritto tra centinaia. Lo stile è ben riconoscibile e puoi sempre migliorarlo in alcuni punti


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

vi leggo ma non intervengo e prendo appunti poi facciamo il punto della situazione!
nel frattempo grazie per il tempo che ci dedicate.

:smile:


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2012)

Non posso dire altro che il tuo  stile ormai si riconosce.
Storia  accattivante anche se il protanista è troppo  antipatico e quest'antipatia forse stanca il lettore. 
Forse e dico forse, ci sono troppi dialoghi, non ti soffermi su descrizioni, sulle persone.....
Per il modo di scrivere ti ritengo molto brava, ma su questo non c'erano dubbi.


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2012)

P.S. l'ho letto molto velocemente.


----------



## Nameless (27 Giugno 2012)

ho letto anche io. 
lo trovo abbastanza accattivante ma concordo con chi dice che assomiglia tanto al blog..
Lo stile è più da blog che da carta stampata.

comunque le critiche del tizio che ti ha detto che è da rifare completamente sono esagerate. Secondo me scrivi bene, viene voglia di leggerti.
Sarebbe al massimo da rivedere e sistemare, non da buttare.


----------



## scrittore (27 Giugno 2012)

posso darti un consiglio anche io?
Scrivere un romanzo ( un racconto è più semplice ma tu ovviamente devi puntare alto se no non godi come dio comanda eh eh eh ) è un po' come fare l'amore con lo stesso partner. 
Le volte successive sono sempre meglio! 
Non a caso Le chiamiamo "storie". 
Quando poi arriva il giorno che non hai da aggiungere più nulla a quello che già c'è. 
Solo allora il romanzo è finito. 

Pertanto, la prossima volta che decidi di mandare qualcosa a qualcuno, prima completalo. 
Poi rileggilo così da avere una idea precisa su quel che è la trama ( quello che esce alla fine non è mai quello che vorresti dire all'inizio ) 
Fai una lista di tutti i personaggi che c'hai messo nella prima stesura. 
Esaminali uno per uno cercando di vedere se il carattere è sempre coerente col personaggio ( ricordati...l'uomo è incoerente. Se un tuo personaggio pensa sempre e solo a scopare ad esempio, alla 20 pagina il lettore si stanca di leggere perchè sa già come andrà a finire... ) 

Correggi gli errori e poi .... rileggilo di nuovo. 

ripeti questa regoletta per almeno tre volte e poi si, tenta la sorte inviando il tutto a qualche buon cristiano che avrà la pazienza di leggerti :-D

Ah...un ultima cosa. Non restarci male per commenti di quel genere. 
Quelle persone leggono milioni di libri di aspiranti scrittori...ed ovviamente tendono a tenere solo il meglio e a demotivare gli altri. 
Questione di efficenza. 

Un sorriso grande così....
Scrittore


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2012)

Ho fatto copia/incolla in un unico file per poterlo stampare e leggere con più calma (per me i libri sono ancora quelli stampati !!)

Dopo una prima lettura veloce ... l'inizio mi è piaciuto, lo stile anche (lo trovo simile a quello di Giorgio Faletti) ... ma ... 
... ebbene sì c'è un "ma" ... proseguendo la lettura, l'intreccio ha cominciato a diventare, per i miei gusti, meno interessante, un po' troppo scontato, i personaggi principali appaiono, un po' troppo stereotipati  ... Matteo bello, ricco, stronzo ma in fondo in fondo un romantico che si è messo ad arte la "corazza" da duro per difendersi da quei sentimenti che lui sa di provare, Gaia bellissima, intelligente, "eroica", ovviamente bionda ..., Francesco l'amico fedele e gay, le altre donne sciacquette insignificanti, tranne questa Sofia che non si è ancora capito che ruolo abbia nella vita di Matteo ma è sicuramente un ruolo importante ... 
Si insomma ... a me piacciono i cosiddetti "gialli Svezia" e non i romanzi d'amore ...  e questo, che ripeto era cominciato bene, si sta rivelando una specie di ... romanzo della nuova collana "Sexy Harmony" ... 
Scusa per la franchezza.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3833 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho fatto copia/incolla in un unico file per poterlo stampare e leggere con più calma (per me i libri sono ancora quelli stampati !!)
> 
> Dopo una prima lettura veloce ... l'inizio mi è piaciuto, lo stile anche (lo trovo simile a quello di Giorgio Faletti) ... ma ...
> ... ebbene sì c'è un "ma" ... proseguendo la lettura, l'intreccio ha cominciato a diventare, per i miei gusti, meno interessante, un po' troppo scontato, i personaggi principali appaiono, un po' troppo stereotipati  ... Matteo bello, ricco, stronzo ma in fondo in fondo un romantico che si è messo ad arte la "corazza" da duro per difendersi da quei sentimenti che lui sa di provare, Gaia bellissima, intelligente, "eroica", ovviamente bionda ..., Francesco l'amico fedele e gay, le altre donne sciacquette insignificanti, tranne questa Sofia che non si è ancora capito che ruolo abbia nella vita di Matteo ma è sicuramente un ruolo importante ...
> ...


ma infatti il target di lettore non sei tu ma una donna. Sexy harmony alla Tebe (perchè lo stile non è proprio da harmony) quindi il tuo è un complimento a prescindere.

Io dei gialli svezia non riuscirei ad andare oltre pagina due, ma riconosco se è scritto bene o meno.
La letteratura è infinita e ognuno ha i suoi gusti (meno male!)

E grazie per lo stile e l'italiano. Nonostante tu non sia uno da Harmony hai riconosciuto "una dote".


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Nameless;bt3824 ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto anche io.
> lo trovo abbastanza accattivante ma concordo con chi dice che assomiglia tanto al blog..
> Lo stile è più da blog che da carta stampata.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio Nam e proprio a questo proposito, leggendo i commenti penso di avere capito qualcosa di più.
Riprenderò in mano il primo capitolo, lo rimaneggerò e lo riposterò e vediamo se va meglio a livello narrativo.
Giusto per capire se sono sono sulla strada giusta o no...

per lo stile blog....
Non c'è soluzione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Allora, se ho capito bene qual'è il target di lettori a cui punti, l'osservazione che mi viene da fare è questa: una donna si sente attratta da un uomo(o dal personaggio di un libro), se questo è rude, maschio, dominatore,inarrivabile... ma se è palesemente disgustato dal 99% del genere femminile no... perchè in quel 99% la lettrice è ben cosciente di ricaderci dentro, tanto più se l'uomo giudica la donne amebe senza cervello, la lettice sa che non ha in mano un trattato sulle teorie quantistiche ma un romanzo rosa, anche se è rosa Tebe(ma questo lo sappiamo in pochi, per il momento).

Inoltre un uomo che spia e ricatta i propri amici... è un po' squalliduccio, non attizza, sa leggermente di pervertito. Quest'uomo non ha un lato positivo, non è neppure bello(visto che è ricco, potrebbe avere la segreteria intasata per quello), è geloso, beve troppo,è impersonale nel lavoro che fa(e dato il lavoro, uhm), non ha una casa ma uno scannatoio, non è sincero con gli amici... invece essendo il personaggio principale dovrebbe avere almeno un aspetto positivo, quello per cui la crocerossina latente nella lettrice si dice: ah, ma allora si può recuperare, non è solo una rogna 'sto qua! Sul primo capitolo sono d'accordo con Rabarbaro.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3842 ha detto:
			
		

> ma infatti il target di lettore non sei tu ma una donna. Sexy harmony alla Tebe (perchè lo stile non è proprio da harmony) quindi il tuo *è un complimento a prescindere*.
> 
> Io dei gialli svezia non riuscirei ad andare oltre pagina due, ma riconosco se è scritto bene o meno.
> La letteratura è infinita e ognuno ha i suoi gusti (meno male!)
> ...


Nei Tuoi confronti, i miei saranno SEMPRE "complimenti a prescindere"  e continuerò a leggere qualsiasi cosa scriverai e pubblicherai ... poi quando sarai una famosa scrittrice io potrò dire di averti conosciuta "letterariamente" prima che lo diventassi. 

Ti racconto un segreto : quando ero alle elementari leggevo tutti gli Harmony e i Delly di mia sorella (più grande), poi alle medie sono passato ai Gialli Mondadori di mio papà che però dovevo leggere di nascosto perché, secondo lui, non erano adatti ai bambini.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3844 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora, se ho capito bene qual'è il target di lettori a cui punti, l'osservazione che mi viene da fare è questa: una donna si sente attratta da un uomo(o dal personaggio di un libro), se questo è rude, maschio, dominatore,inarrivabile... ma se è palesemente disgustato dal 99% del genere femminile no... perchè in quel 99% la lettrice è ben cosciente di ricaderci dentro, tanto più se l'uomo giudica la donne amebe senza cervello, la lettice sa che non ha in mano un trattato sulle teorie quantistiche ma un romanzo rosa, anche se è rosa Tebe(ma questo lo sappiamo in pochi, per il momento).
> 
> Inoltre un uomo che spia e ricatta i propri amici... è un po' squalliduccio, non attizza, sa leggermente di pervertito. Quest'uomo non ha un lato positivo, non è neppure bello(visto che è ricco, potrebbe avere la segreteria intasata per quello), è geloso, beve troppo,è impersonale nel lavoro che fa(e dato il lavoro, uhm), non ha una casa ma uno scannatoio, non è sincero con gli amici... invece essendo il personaggio principale dovrebbe avere almeno un aspetto positivo, quello per cui la crocerossina latente nella lettrice si dice: ah, ma allora si può recuperare, non è solo una rogna 'sto qua! Sul primo capitolo sono d'accordo con Rabarbaro.


Tutto giusto sbri.
Infatti lui da il peggio. Subito. Ti deve stare sul culo. E devi pensare male. Tra il peggio di lui e lo spiraglio di positività passano circa ancora quattro o cinque pagine.
Perchè non solo la storia deve evolversi ma anche il personaggio.
E per forza di cose deve farlo durante la narrazione.
Perchè deve fare cose che non ti aspetti. Non da lui. Ma che se ci pensi. Si. Può farle. Perchè metti insieme pezzi del suo carattare man mano che vai avanti a leggere.

E lui cambia.Perchè non è solo quello del primo capitolo. Il libro sarebbe già finito.. Il suo personaggio è più articolato.
Non diventa un buono. No.
Ma leggi in modo diverso lui proprio.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3844 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora, se ho capito bene qual'è il target di lettori a cui punti, l'osservazione che mi viene da fare è questa: una donna si sente attratta da un uomo(o dal personaggio di un libro), se questo è rude, maschio, dominatore,inarrivabile... ma se è palesemente disgustato dal 99% del genere femminile no... perchè in quel 99% la lettrice è ben cosciente di ricaderci dentro, tanto più se l'uomo giudica la donne amebe senza cervello, la lettice sa che non ha in mano un trattato sulle teorie quantistiche ma un romanzo rosa, anche se è rosa Tebe(ma questo lo sappiamo in pochi, per il momento).
> 
> Inoltre un uomo che spia e ricatta i propri amici... è un po' squalliduccio, non attizza, sa leggermente di pervertito. Quest'uomo non ha un lato positivo, non è neppure bello(visto che è ricco, potrebbe avere la segreteria intasata per quello), è geloso, beve troppo,è impersonale nel lavoro che fa(e dato il lavoro, uhm), non ha una casa ma uno scannatoio, non è sincero con gli amici... invece essendo il personaggio principale dovrebbe avere almeno un aspetto positivo, quello per cui la crocerossina latente nella lettrice si dice: ah, ma allora si può recuperare, non è solo una rogna 'sto qua! Sul primo capitolo sono d'accordo con Rabarbaro.


Concordo con Sbri, Matteo è una specie di dottor House ... ma (se possibile) più antipatico ... e non credo che una donna lettrice sarebbe attirata da un personaggio così forzatamente misogino che attira le femmine solo con il suo denaro (tranne ovviamente l'eroina Gaia) ... probabilmente nel proseguio del libro il suo lato "principe azzurresco" emergerà ma per il momento non mi pare che il personaggio sia granché accattivante. 

Un'ultima cosa : un tipo del genere non gira in Mercedes, direi che è più un tipo da Porsche e al limite da Aston Martin (Lamborghini e Ferrari sono troppo "tamarre").


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3850 ha detto:
			
		

> Concordo con Sbri, Matteo è una specie di dottor House ... ma (se possibile) più antipatico ... e non credo che una donna lettrice sarebbe attirata da un personaggio così forzatamente misogino che attira le femmine solo con il suo denaro (tranne ovviamente l'eroina Gaia) ... probabilmente nel proseguio del libro il suo lato "principe azzurresco" emergerà ma per il momento non mi pare che il personaggio sia granché accattivante.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa : un tipo del genere non gira in Mercedes, direi che è più un tipo da Porsche e al limite da* Aston Martin* (Lamborghini e Ferrari sono troppo "tamarre").


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3849 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto giusto sbri.
> Infatti lui da il peggio. Subito. Ti deve stare sul culo. E devi pensare male. Tra il peggio di lui e lo spiraglio di positività passano circa ancora quattro o cinque pagine.
> Perchè non solo la storia deve evolversi ma anche il personaggio.
> E per forza di cose deve farlo durante la narrazione.
> ...


Ok, ma se il target è quello che penso io... più avanti non ci arriva. Devi dare un contentino prima.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3851 ha detto:
			
		

> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!


Tieni conto che a nessun essere umano proprietario di una Aston Martin passerebbe mai per l'anticamera del cervello di dire una frase del tipo "_Nella ciotola egiziana, sotto i preservativi, ci sono le chiavi di casa, mentre nella cinese quelle della Toyota _(Toyota ??  ma quando mai !! un tipo così una Toyota non la prenderebbe neanche a noleggio all'aereoporto !! - ndr)_. *Se preferisci c'è anche una Aston Martin.*" _


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

kikko64;bt3863 ha detto:
			
		

> Tieni conto che a nessun essere umano proprietario di una Aston Martin passerebbe mai per l'anticamera del cervello di dire una frase del tipo "_Nella ciotola egiziana, sotto i preservativi, ci sono le chiavi di casa, mentre nella cinese quelle della Toyota _(Toyota ??  ma quando mai !! un tipo così una Toyota non la prenderebbe neanche a noleggio all'aereoporto !! - ndr)_. *Se preferisci c'è anche una Aston Martin.*" _


No. la toyota è imprescindibile.
Perchè lui è...grezzo. Anche.
E fuori dagli schemi.

ma l'aston è stato un colpo di genio!!!!


----------



## kikko64 (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3881 ha detto:
			
		

> No. la toyota è imprescindibile.
> Perchè lui è...grezzo. Anche.
> E fuori dagli schemi.
> 
> ma l'aston è stato un colpo di genio!!!!


E secondo Te uno "grezzo" e "fuori dagli schemi" si compra una Toyota ?? magari la Prius (quella ibrida) ?? Maddai, non è credibile !! :rotfl::rotfl:

Forse l'unica Toyota su cui lo vedrei è la BJ42 (d'epoca) o al limite una Land Cruiser V8 serie 200 (che consuma più di una Aston Martin).[h=2][/h]


----------

